# Rooster?



## PRF_Stone (May 27, 2013)

How can I tell rooster from hen at 3-4 months?
Barred Rick and rhodies and orps


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Barred rock hens will have more black, roosters have more white. Or so is what I've learned. I'm sorry I can't help you with the others.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Comb and wattle size and color, feather growth and appearances, stance, vent check, feet color and size, behavior, etc.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

The orps are the hardest, barred rock and RIR should be apparent by now. Any pics? Have you seen saddle feathers?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.196252823865796.1073741830.156052204552525&type=3

These are some pics I took for a custome that has some of my buffs, also some ameraucana.


----------



## PRF_Stone (May 27, 2013)

These are the two I think are roosters, barred Rock and rohdie. These two breeds of chicken are very similar as they have grown. -thanks


----------



## birmann (May 6, 2013)

If the barred rocks are pure and not mixed breeds then all the barred rocks are hens. At 4 weeks you could tell the difference here is my pair at a young age the male is the lighter one, males are double barred.


----------



## PRF_Stone (May 27, 2013)

So you believe this one is not a roosie?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

My vote is both hens. At 4 months, you don't have much more waiting to know for sure.


----------



## birmann (May 6, 2013)

PRF_Stone said:


> So you believe this one is not a roosie?


Yes, two hens.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Two hens! Yay!


----------

